
Got sick and tired of prebuilt laptops so I built my own modular laptop system - markdagraca
Http://raptorcomputergroup.com
======
adium
I could care less about the laptop, tell me more about this 1TB SSD for $255.
Also, how are they fitting 2 GTX 1080's in a laptop?

~~~
markdagraca
1tb SSD can be picked up for under $200 on Amazon The graphics card are mobile
GPU they are smaller and are placed into our proprietary housing which allows
it to connect to our modular standard as well as cool the GPU using our unique
technology

------
markdagraca
Please post any questions you might have

~~~
benmcnelly
Sweet. Comments and questions.

1\. I don't see much information about manufacturing specifics, as people care
about everything from the switches in keyboards to how much battery life you
get out of each battery, you need loads more details on the site. Do you have
any plans of more photos, marketing material, specifics etc?

2\. Do you have plans on open sourcing your designs so people can make their
own modular ad on things?

3\. The configuration wizard is slick, and the options are obviously tailored
towards high end, are you thinking the only market for modular custom will be
high end, or do you plan on expanding it?

~~~
markdagraca
1\. I agree with you it need more information for now it is in development
stage so we don't have specifics on switches or speakers etc. As for battery
life it would be hard to estimate becuase there's so many combinations and
power consumption would vary widely. We currently don't have any more plans
for public consumption at this point

2\. We plan on allowing third party manufactures but we are not planning on
open sourcing it, since we want to maintain quality similar to what apple does
with their lighting connector

3.we plan on expanding to business and students and with the current options
it is possible to build a laptop with those user needs. In the future if we
find one specific user base need something particular we can easily add it in
the form of a module.

~~~
benmcnelly
Alright, now down to the ditty-gritty. I realize that you are in a development
stage, but I don't see anyone being interested in this unless you build at
least one, and have a slick video of it. Don't take me wrong, I am not wanting
to rail on the website or the presentation of the idea in such infancy, just
stating to gain traction you will have to appear less fly by night.

My main issue here is that a lot of people have wanted to do this, and either
failed or given up because of the large amount of problems to solve with a
modular laptop/phone/anything of that nature. So either you are naive to how
hard this actual is to do because you don't understand it at a high level, or
you have solved some very hard and interesting problems, and not taken the
time to share how you are doing it or at what level of competency you are at.
Either way, the proof is in the pudding, and I wish you the best.

~~~
markdagraca
i agree with you we need a working demonstration but at this time we do not
have the capital to invest into a working prototype The main issue with a
modular laptop is cooling since each module is self contained. I believe we
have solved that problem but at this time I'm am not willing to disclose the
way we are doing it publicly

The main reason we are going public right now is becuase we have not been able
to find investor up until this point

My personal background is in computer engineering I understand the problems
very well and the pro and cons of designing a system like this

